# اعمدة البيت المسيحى . ابونا داود لمعى.



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2012)

*عظة اعمدة البيت المسيحى.*

* ابونا داود لمعى*



[YOUTUBE]R1Uf8IqVlqs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ابو تربو 

على الوعظه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2012)

*ميرسى ياابنى عظة رااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

